

San Diego - Raise Capital – The Workshop - misham
http://thepitchworkshop.eventbrite.com/

======
orenklaff
I noticed many conferences have VC's panels giving feedback on pitches. And if
you observe those VC's, what kind of advice do they really give? If you stand
back and really think about it, their advice and feedback serves their own
purpose: reduce the company's value, and maximize their own pricing and
opportunity. Our event takes a different approach. NO VC's on our panel. Get
feedback from guys who work in the capital markets every day, and who know HOW
to get capital from investors at maximum valuation, maximum speed and maximum
self respect.

